Ask HN: What are you doing to improve your mental health? - risky_al
======
nightchalk16
Carnivore Diet.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaGCraBhCqXkRPGxVKLcs0A/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaGCraBhCqXkRPGxVKLcs0A/videos)

In the past I used NAC for depression. It helped tremendously.
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3044191/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3044191/)

------
P_I_Staker
Get out. Go to places that aren't your couch or your desk. This could be a bar
with friends or a walk in the park by yourself. Activity is great, but it's
really the act of sitting in the same rooms perfectly still that I think is
unhealthy.

